# Christian Reformed Church and the reps. of the Pope



## SolaGratia (Apr 19, 2008)

Very Sad! Basically according to the below articles, it is our fault that we have mis-understood the RC Church on the Lords Supper.

CRC Executive Director Welcomes Papal Invite - Christian Reformed Church

CRC Releases Final Report on Catholic Eucharist - Christian Reformed Church


----------



## jaybird0827 (Apr 19, 2008)

Doesn't surprise me.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 19, 2008)

It is an absolute shame to see a once faithful member of the body of Christ stray so far from biblical teachings and doctrines. It is also a shame to know there are so many people who will buy into these errors and be led astray from the the truth of the gospel. I will continue to pray for the CRC.


----------

